# 5 of my Ruger handguns



## PKO220 (May 8, 2007)

My Rugers!


----------



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

*Nice start........*

Nice Ruger collection, or rather the beginning of one. They do seem to grown on one.

Thanks for sharing with us.

Bob Wright


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Yes sir that's a nice collection of Rugers. I like the looks of the stocks you have on the Service-Six. I'd like to have one in stainless, or blue with a 23/4" barrel.
Good luck with your collection.


----------



## Blkhawk73 (Sep 2, 2006)

Good start!


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

Congratulations

Nice guns.

:smt1099


----------



## hangvu (Dec 4, 2011)

Congratulations
beautiful


----------



## jakeleinen1 (Jul 20, 2011)

As far as value goes, Ruger has the best

For around $400.00 (give or take) you get a reliable quality firearm. No other brand has been able to do that. I would comfortably carry a Ruger. For other brands in the price range, I would not feel comfortable carrying.

Still a glock guy, but Rugers are the best value overall because IMO all handguns are overpriced


----------



## Seal12 (Sep 26, 2011)

Have a Ruger SR9 9mm love it and a 10-22 Tactical great guns


----------

